# FOOD FOR FUEL....



## Chris Dimitrijevic (Apr 15, 2017)

What direction do you go for food with your child.
I search the forum and didnt see any topics on this.
So I wanted to get everyones opinion on "Food for Fuel"
Do you like Fruit or does it have too much sugar?
Do you think carbs and spaghetti really works?
I figure since there so much energy being used on the field , whats the best way to keep 
these kids hammering out there and keep them healthy!


----------



## SBFDad (Apr 15, 2017)

Chris Dimitrijevic said:


> What direction do you go for food with your child.
> I search the forum and didnt see any topics on this.
> So I wanted to get everyones opinion on "Food for Fuel"
> Do you like Fruit or does it have too much sugar?
> ...


My kid likes a peanut butter bagel and low fat yogurt about 3 hours from kickoff, then a fig bar or something of that sort about an hour out. Seems to give him the energy he needs and doesn't upset his stomach once he starts playing. 

A good article to use as a starting point....

http://www.stack.com/a/soccer-game-day-nutrition


----------



## PLSAP (Apr 15, 2017)

Chris Dimitrijevic said:


> Do you like Fruit or does it have too much sugar?


Really the only time you should worry about the sugar in fruit is for diabetics. Sugar in fruit is natural, and from there it's easy to understand (in short, natural should always be prefered over processed and there are benefits in general from having natural anything over processed anything and benefits of natural sugar in general).


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> Really the only time you should worry about the sugar in fruit is for diabetics. Sugar in fruit is natural, and from there it's easy to understand (in short, natural should always be prefered over processed and there are benefits in general from having natural anything over processed anything and benefits of natural sugar in general).


Baloney.


----------



## PLSAP (Apr 15, 2017)

espola said:


> Baloney.


 *\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 15, 2017)

espola said:


> Baloney.


Not natural.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Not natural.


Natural is overrated.


----------



## SBFDad (Apr 15, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> Really the only time you should worry about the sugar in fruit is for diabetics. Sugar in fruit is natural, and from there it's easy to understand (in short, natural should always be prefered over processed and there are benefits in general from having natural anything over processed anything and benefits of natural sugar in general).


Sugars in moderation are fine, but I recommend any sugars be complimented with useful whole grain (slow burning) carbs and lean (easier to digest) protein. In the end, all foods need to work for your kid and his/her digestion. No sense in eating "healthy" pre-game if it's a food your kid struggles with and will be still working through at kickoff. This is part science, part art.


----------



## PLSAP (Apr 15, 2017)

SBFDad said:


> Sugars in moderation are fine, but I recommend any sugars be complimented with useful whole grain (slow burning) carbs and lean (easier to digest) protein. In the end, all foods need to work for your kid and his/her digestion. No sense in eating "healthy" pre-game if it's a food your kid struggles with and will be still working through at kickoff. This is part science, part art.


Well said!


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 15, 2017)

You also need to pay attention to how the food is processed.  Obviously fruit is not processed so the food to pay attention to are breads, bars and the like.

I discovered that Clif bars take longer to digest/absorb  for myself and my kids so they didn't eat those at halftime.  Between games they were fine but at that point a PBJ worked the same.

Personally, I like gels. Quickly absorbed and available in so many flavors that your bound to find one that your kid likes.

FYI... carb loading the night before is pointless, just like hydrating. You should start hydrating three days prior and begin tapering your drinking the night before.


----------



## GoWest (Apr 15, 2017)

My DD loads on protein (2 to 1 ratio protein to carbs plus broccoli) during week of intensive workouts (speed, agility, strength, normal pitch training) and then enjoys a balanced pasta / chicken dinner the night prior to a game. Morning of generally bagel w/ cream cheese.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Apr 16, 2017)

Former Italy national team captain Fabio Cannavaro has sophisticated pre and post-game meal plan advice for younger players:


----------



## pewpew (Apr 17, 2017)

2hrs is standard for my DD to eat pre-soccer anything whether it's training of any kind or a game.  Protein plus carbs such as whole-grain pasta or brown rice. If it's a smaller window to eat then it's usually just a crustable. GK training and speed/agility training are long and strenuous sessions. After training is usually a chicken bowl with white rice to quickly replace glycogen for the energy spent. Team training is never as long or strenuous as GK or S/A training but post game and post team training there's a bit more wiggle room to eat well but still eat a bit more "fun" I guess you could say.
Hydration is still important because even though she's not running nearly as much on game day, she's in long pants/jersey and gloves.
Don't forget the rewards either. Ice cream or Starbucks Frap after game days. We can't expect these young kids to eat like they are competitive bodybuilders either and still have fun and enjoy the game.  Everything within reason. My .02


----------



## Surfref (Apr 17, 2017)

My DD college soccer pre and post game routine is strict and always the same. There really is no pre and post game during the season since she follows the same routine before and after games and practices.  Lots of water every day.  The night before an afternoon (4pm) game she usually has pasta with either olive oil or butter with a protein such as chicken or fish and some type of fruit. No red meat.  Breakfast is always Honey Nut Cheerios with lactose free milk and a banana.  Lunch is usually a protein smoothie made with unsweetened apple juice, banana, strawberry and 20g of whey protein and pasta with chicken with a piece of bread.  This is not a big meal but just enough to give her a good balance of protein, carbs, fats and starch.  She will also eat a cliff bar about 90 minutes before the game.  Within 5 minutes after the game ends she will down a 16oz blue Powerade.  As soon as possible after the game ends she will have a 24oz protein smoothie with almond or soy milk 40g of whey protein, banana, strawberries, and other fruit.  Then a balanced meal later.

Her college teams have had nutritionists and for her major she had to take a nutrition class that included sports nutrition.  So, her food routine is based off input from the nutritionists, what she learned in class and some experimenting.  During the season when she is practicing or playing 6-7 days a week, she consumes at least 4000 calories a day which is the correct amount since her weight does not fluctuate more the +/- 2lbs.  She has said that it is easy to tell the players that either don't hydrate or eat correctly or drink too much alcohol.  They run out of energy near the end or games or practice and get muscle cramps.


----------



## chefsilver (Apr 17, 2017)

I know my DD likes Lenny and Larry`s protein cookies right after the game along with chocolate milk. Before games she like scrambled eggs and mangos.


----------



## DNGNCB (Apr 17, 2017)

Chris Dimitrijevic said:


> What direction do you go for food with your child.
> I search the forum and didnt see any topics on this.
> So I wanted to get everyones opinion on "Food for Fuel"
> Do you like Fruit or does it have too much sugar?
> ...


https://www.soccernation.com/soccer-athlete-nutrition/


----------



## pewpew (Apr 17, 2017)

chefsilver said:


> I know my DD likes Lenny and Larry`s protein cookies right after the game along with chocolate milk. Before games she like scrambled eggs and mangos.


My kids like those cookies.  The brownies suck.  Don't waste your money. The chocolate muffins rock!! Haven't tried the other flavored since all 3 kids like the chocolate and so do I. 
I actually buy them directly from the company online. It's cheaper in the long run. They always have deals going on and buying 3 dozen puts me over the mark for free shipping. The costs for 3 dozen saves about $20 vs buying them in the store at Robeks Smoothies for $2.30 each.  
Store them in the freezer. 15secs in the microwave or leave sitting out to eat later. I like them for a snack in the middle of the night at work. They like them for breakfast and sometimes my DD will have one pre-workout if there's not much time for her usual options. 360 cals/15g protein. Fat isn't too high. Does a good job of scratching that itch for something sweet. It's definitely not a Costco muffin but it's better in the long run. My .02


----------



## Chris Dimitrijevic (Apr 17, 2017)

excellent , I appreciate everyone's feedback!


----------

